# New Guy on The Block



## Gruntmaster 1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Finally after four days I was able to post.
Apparently with the server issues being worked on I was not recognized enough to get a e-mail to activate my account.
Had to change User name and use different e-mail.
Anyway happy to get on and be able to use all the functions of the forum.
Going nuts waiting and counting the days for bow season to open.(New Jersey)
Anyway... Been hunting with Bow for about 37 years.
Never stopped learning and improving my skills . 
Thanks.


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

Welcome to AT Gruntmaster!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to AT.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome to AT! Take the good with the bad here. It's a great site.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Fellow NJH member here. Much better archery technical info here.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk, Gruntmaster!:darkbeer:


----------



## Gruntmaster 1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Henro....Looks very interesting here.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT...Enjoy!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Gruntmaster 1.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome To Archery Talk!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

